# stuffed jalapenos problem



## Reel Aggies (Nov 30, 2007)

When you stuff jalapenos with cream cheese, etc and wrap with bacon, how do you keep the cheese from blowing out the top as the jalapeno/bacon cooks? I cooked some last week, cut the tip tops off, filled with cream cheese, wrapped with bacon, and propped straight up, and the majority of the cheese oozed out on the grill.....I assume the steam from the jalapeno was the culprit... any suggestions????

Brent


----------



## Swampmamma (Feb 14, 2007)

Are You Cutting Them In Half And Filling With Cream Cheese Or Taking The Tips Off Cutting Out The Inside And Then Stuffing? I Do Those Jalapenos At Least Once A Week We Love Them..did Them Last Niht Actually


----------



## Reel Aggies (Nov 30, 2007)

cutting the tips, removing seeds and stuffing.....Do they loose as much cutting them in half? Seems they would if you tried to brown the bacon on the top.....


----------



## Swampmamma (Feb 14, 2007)

pm sent


----------



## FloridaDeckie (Apr 2, 2008)

I cut them in half, seed them, then wrap them from stem to tip with the bacon. it sorta makes a bacon "cocoon", and the grease from the bacon keep the cream cheese from oozing out and getting nasty. Put them on the top rack of the grill while you are cooking to get them started, then move them to the bottom but not directly over the burner/coals. this keeps flareups down and helps cook the bacon even. I also turn them over frequently to get a good even cooking


----------



## StevePage (Aug 1, 2006)

I broil them in the oven, gotta grease the sheet real good or they will stick. I also cut them in half, seed them, cheese 'em, then bacon cocoon them, then stick em with a toothpick to hold it all together. I use the thinner style bacon so it gets crispy faster


----------



## texasGG (Mar 12, 2007)

I don't know about grilling but when we deep fry stuffed janlapenos we stuff them and batter them then FREEZE them so when we cook them the outside is cooking the batter nice and crispy and the inside is slowly getting warmed through, it usually works out just about right, the peppers are done on the outside just as the inside gets hot and starts running.


----------



## John Paul (Feb 22, 2006)

I just split one side,seed them, stuff,wrap, poke with tooth pick and cook in a skillet.


Now, what to stuff them with besides cream cheese?


----------



## saltwater_therapy (Oct 14, 2005)

*stuffed*

let cream cheese soften to room temperature, and mix in pouch of lipton vegetable soup mix for each package of cream cheese. Cut jalapenos in half, seed them spoon in cream cheese and wrap with 1/2 slice of bacon.

Check this out, another way to do them.

http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/templates/pod/standard-pod-wrapped.jsp?id=0029210&navCount=1&parentId=cat20114&masterpathid=&navAction=push&cmCat=MainCatcat602009-cat20114_TGP&parentType=index&indexId=cat20114&rid=


----------



## Oceola (Mar 25, 2007)

FREEZE them, then grill (or fry) them...problem solved.

Frank


----------



## LA Cox (Oct 19, 2004)

I stuff them...then place a 2-3" piece of bacon over the top and secure it down with a toothpick. Done...doesn't leak out. 

Late,
Cox


----------



## BeachCityBoy (May 27, 2007)

John Paul said:


> I just split one side,seed them, stuff,wrap, poke with tooth pick and cook in a skillet.
> 
> Now, what to stuff them with besides cream cheese?


Stuff them with fresh shrimp that has been marinated in italian dressing. The wrap the peppers up with bacon.....mmmmmmmmm


----------



## coxhw (Jun 7, 2007)

To make stuffing easy use a pastry syringe to inject stuffing. I found the stainless ones work better than the plastic.


----------



## txcowpoke (Sep 18, 2007)

Stuff them with whatever you want then wrap them in eggroll wraps and drop in deep fryer. Works great the egg roll wrap holds everything in and it tastes good and crispy.


----------



## Zork (Jan 11, 2006)

Just use a whole piece of bacon per jalapeno and it will work fine.


----------



## El Cazador (Mar 4, 2005)

after stuffing them...battered and deep fried are good too. cream cheese doesn't ooze out either.


----------



## Old Baitbucket (Sep 13, 2007)

*Hot and creamy*

For quicky horsdeveurs, I get a can of jalapeno halves and fill them with peanut butter. It's one of those things that sounds wierd but tastes good. They get some looks.


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

cut stem end off, core out centers 

try not cooking them over direct heat , we do ours down on the stack end, and also if you are pressed for time, half fry the bacon in a skillet ahead of time....

the jap rack is a big help too


----------



## DmaxRojo (Aug 19, 2005)

*pepper demo*

The haziness is smoke from the pit and it was taken on a cell phone, but I think you have your answer.

Cheers and Gig em!


----------



## Harley (Jul 5, 2007)

txcowpoke said:


> Stuff them with whatever you want then wrap them in eggroll wraps and drop in deep fryer. Works great the egg roll wrap holds everything in and it tastes good and crispy.


These egg roll wraps sound great, will give it a try.
I have always done them pretty much likeCoatal Outfitters in the past and it does well. I thought they quit making Lone Star.


----------



## Swampmamma (Feb 14, 2007)

Lone Star Is Good Beer!


----------



## Hop (May 21, 2004)

Cook them a little slower.
I like mine stuffed with chorizo and mexican 4 cheese. If ya like um mild make sure you remove the vien as well as the seeds. Skrimp and jack is pretty good as well. Leave the tails sticking out of the top and call um scorpions! They sting just as bad. lol
--Hop


----------



## OooOooThatSmell (Feb 8, 2008)

Anybody ever make Armadillo Eggs? If not here is a simple recipe.


1 dozen jalapeno peppers
1 package cream cheese (the full fat kind)
1 package grated sharp cheddar cheese
6 slices of bacon, cooked, and crumbled
1 pound of pork or hamburger
3 eggs
2 cp bread crumbs
1.5 tsp garlic powder

Cut the stems off the peppers, slice an opening down one side and get rid of those seeds Once this is done mix the cheeses in equal parts. Add the bacon and stir some more. Stuff the little peppers until they are full. Take the eggs and beat them like there was no tomorrow. Mix the bread crumbs, garlic powder, and pork/hamburger together. Dip each pepper in the egg wash, then wrap the bread crumbs mixture around the little buggers and put it on a wire rack in the oven and bake @ 350 for approximately 35 minutes with a pan underneath for drippings, or cook them on the pit (my fav).

Enjoy!!


----------



## RaiderRed (Sep 29, 2005)

Hop said:


> Cook them a little slower.
> I like mine stuffed with chorizo and mexican 4 cheese. If ya like um mild make sure you remove the vien as well as the seeds. Skrimp and jack is pretty good as well. Leave the tails sticking out of the top and call um scorpions! They sting just as bad. lol
> --Hop


Hop - How long are you smoking the shrimp jalepenos for? 200 to 225 degrees?

thanks,
RaiderRed


----------



## Hop (May 21, 2004)

RaiderRed said:


> Hop - How long are you smoking the shrimp jalepenos for? 200 to 225 degrees?
> 
> thanks,
> RaiderRed


Till the bacon is done, no more than 275. I like the Japs to be cooked as well. With the shrimp inside the jap the cheese keeps it from burning. I leave just the first knuckle and the tail sticking out. Kind of how ya get um when they are butterfly and battered.
--Hop


----------



## MarshMellow (Dec 17, 2004)

I pretty much do a combination of the above posts: wearing latex gloves, I slice the biggest fresh peppers (not pickled) that I can find lengthwise & remove the membrane & seeds (I use an apple corer, but a sharpened small spoon works as well), rinse, and stuff one half pepper with a mixture of cream cheese, chopped green onions, & either chopped raw shrimp or crab or both (imitation crab works well), and wrap cocoon style with the thinnest bacon that you can find, usually one half slice. Secure with a toothpick through the top. The trick is to put them on the grill or smoker away from the fire & cook for about 30 to 45 minutes, depending on how hot your grill or smoker is. When the bacon looks cooked, they're ready. They're extra good the next day if any are left! I've also experimented by adding chopped pineapple to the mixture & have gotten excellent feedback, as it makes them a little sweeter.


----------



## kamreese (Jul 16, 2006)

*STUFFED JAPS*

WHEN YOU STUFF THEM ,DON'T FILL THE UP ALL THE WAY. ABOUT 3/4'S.

WHEN THE CHEESE HEATS UP IT WILL EXPAND AND FILL UP THE JAP THE REST OF THE WAY.

KAMREESE


----------



## wakeupluis (Feb 16, 2006)

I have those jalapeno holders from Academy. They work well. They will suit your needs if using cream cheese. 

I found though if you go the grocery store where the cheese is and get that mexican cheese that is white and a circle shapped. I think its called La Vacita cheese. IT works really really well and does not melt. I cut large jalapenos in half and then put a good sized piece of that cheese plus a half of a seasoned chicken tender or a seasoned shrimp then wrap the whole thing in a full piece of bacon. They work great.. You just have to babysit them because they like to flair up because of the bacon. They are so GOOD! I think that type of cheese puts them over the top.

OH WEAR LATEX GLOVES for getting seeds out. Last time my fingers were on fire for over a day. Felt like a wasp sting


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

I've tried many of the suggestions given above and have found the following to be the easiest method for me. It's also the fastest.

1. Cut the stem off the biggest jalapanos you can find and then cut them in half lengthwise.
2. Scrape the seeds out with the end of a spoon.
3. Use a spoon or butter knife and spread the cream cheese inside the halved jalapano.
4. Take a package of bacon and cut it into half. You will use 1/2 a strip per jalapano. 
5. Wrap each slice fairly tight with a bacon strip. You don't need to put a toothpick in them, either. They'll hold well enough if you stretch the bacon slightly as you wrap the jalapano.
6. Place the wrapped jalapanos on a flat baking sheet that *doesn't have sides.*
7. Place baking sheet inside of a cookie sheet or similar pan that *has sides.* You will want to tilt the sheet holding the jalapanos onto one of the edges of the other pan to allow the bacon grease to drain.
8. I usually allow about 30 minutes at 350 before I check them. 
9. After 30-35 minutes, turn the broiler on for a few minutes to slightly brown the top of the jalapanos. Don't do this too long or it will start to curdle the cheese and change its flavor.
10. Serve with ranch dressing and something cold to drink.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Poke a hole in the bottom of the jap with a toothpick and your filling won't boil out of it.


----------



## fangard (Apr 18, 2008)

My 2 Cents......

1) Partially cook the bacon. This makes it so much easier to manage during the cooking process. I do this with bacon wrapped shrimp as well(so does Pappasito's)

2) A stuffing that you use for stuffed crab and/or stuffed flounder is awesome inside.

I second the stainless holder pictured earlier. Got mine at Academy as well.


Mangia,

fangard


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

Here's a pic of what the jalapanos will turn out looking like if you use the recipe I listed. I substituted American Cheese for the cream cheese in these, though.

The good thing is you don't have to baby sit them like you have to do when they are on the grill. Flare ups are a major concern on the grill unless you are using a firebox and the jalapanos aren't above direct heat.

They basically take care of themselves in the oven and always come out perfect. Plus, the cheese never runs out.


----------

